# My new Key lime NMZ special



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

love the color  what ever happened to the project you were going to use that 30 hp tohatsu on? :-?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> love the color  what ever happened to the project you were going to use that 30 hp tohatsu on? :-?



It never happend... maybe in the future.


----------



## gergheenoe (Dec 16, 2006)

OMG!! that's too sweet! If I was gettin a NMZ it would be same set-up. It's a nice, clean ride man.

Congrats


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet! 

Looks tippy!


----------



## margarcia305 (Jan 13, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

WS,

Nice ride, No add that old 15 and you are good to go.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Just add the gheenoe accesories from the shop.


*Newest Addition Trolling motor mount with a cool logo!*










*Add a trolling motor wiring with circuit beaker, trolling motor plug, and battery tray located at open cockbit area under the front deck*










*Bob's Manual Fixed Jackplate*










*Here's the setup so far for now and added a push pole clips*










*Alot more mods coming next week*


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone could tell me how stable the NMZ's are, im making payments to puger one one and just wanna know what im in for 
thanks


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

CS, I think you will be disappointed...in our responses to you. Stability is, unfortunately, relevent to each individual. I think my NMZ is very stable - but that is compared to my experience with canoes and kayaks. I am guessing that a big boat person would not think so. My suggestion - test ride one as soon as possible. Keep an open mind, but decide what is best for you.

Good luck!


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

&^%, sorry, did not mean to derail, WS...love your new NMZ! Look forward to seeing you on the Econ or ML sometime!

Bill


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*GOT ME A NEW TRIM TABS AND A INSANE 9.9HO MERC 2-STROKE WITH 12 HOURS ON IT.  THIS MOTOR IS TUNED 15-18HP DYNO TESTED.  NEED A NEW PROPELLER DUE MORE PITCH NEEDED!*

I'M JUST TOO EXCITED THAT"S ALL...LOL.


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

PIMP!! DADDY ,hey is that one of those flip down hydrofoils I hope so unless you are planning to troll for Wahoo!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> PIMP!! DADDY ,hey is that one of those flip down hydrofoils I hope so unless you are planning to troll for Wahoo!



I didn't installed it.... Captron did it and I think he has too many beers. ;D ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

hey man thats a sweet little power house of a motor you got there  a few years back me and my bro rigged a similar hull with the merc 15 hp 2 stroke and that boat would fly  ;D definitely took a little bit of skill to keep it from getting loose  i guess if i'm out on the flats and see this lime green blur i can assume its you ? :-?


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Is that Merc a long shaft? The pic makes it look so, but it could be deceiving. Looks great, and I give you major props for fitting all those goodies on the transom. I always wondered if it was possible, now I know!


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> Is that Merc a long shaft? The pic makes it look so, but it could be deceiving. Looks great, and I give you major props for fitting all those goodies on the transom. I always wondered if it was possible, now I know!



It's short shaft motor. I know how to make it perfect....


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice, I'm thinking about the same set up. in a way it looks like you got your old nmz back


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> > Is that Merc a long shaft? The pic makes it look so, but it could be deceiving. Looks great, and I give you major props for fitting all those goodies on the transom. I always wondered if it was possible, now I know!
> 
> 
> 
> It's short shaft motor.  I know how to make it perfect....


Nice motor, I should have purchased that one myself! Get you a 3 blade Power Tech and you'll be set!


----------



## silverking91 (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice! I bet she scoots with 18 or so hp...


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

I love this boat.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Post some more pictures of that badboy ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a closer look picture and I will add a NMZ action tmr night!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

That is amazing. Marry me.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

*Took the NMZ out to Lake Harris to break in the motor some more!*





























*Sorry Nutkins.... I'm married to my wife*. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

What brand of trim tabs are those, please? I've previously used Smart Tabs on larger boats and was very pleased. 

But, I understand other companies are now in the "Smart Tab" type market place. richg


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Rich - Those are Tom C's trim tabs of TomC on this forum. He makes some good products http://tsgcustom.com/default.aspx


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

We can arrange something 

I'm loving the boat man.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

if you dont mind me asking where do you have ur jackplate set? is it all the way back and all the way up? mine will be at the door monday and id like an idea where to start to fine tune it, i also have an NMZ but with a 15 merc...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Sensation I asked the same Question LOL Up 'N Baaack Seeme to be Da logikil choice ;-)

Dave

How do I make the Spell Chekah wurk ??? ROTFLMFAO !!!


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

well it has 4 5 and 6 inch set back and 4 inches of lift, im guessing most people use the 5 inch? and all the way up?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> well it has 4 5 and 6 inch set back and 4 inches of lift, im guessing most people use the 5 inch? and all the way up?


my NMZ has 5 inch setback and all the way up but works great with trim tabs. I dont know if u can jacked all the way up without a trim tabs. my 15 merc is waiting for a new stainless steel propeller after I dial in with RPM and stock 9x9 propeller.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

If I were buying a Gheenoe in the near future, this would be it. 

One question: How's the boat trim when running the TM with you and the TM and the battery up forward?


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

I Have a ss prop, same pitch as the factory one, but the blades are smaller, would that make the motor want to cavitate? and also where could i find a 4 blade, i think i could use some more pitch, the motor turns the RPMs for it i just need to find one


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> If I were buying a Gheenoe in the near future, this would be it.
> 
> One question:  How's the boat trim when running the TM with you and the TM and the battery up forward?



it's running perfect! I have a walmart group 27 MAXX battery weighted 60 lbs maybe and a 55 lbs thrust Motor guide Varimax digital trolling motor weighted 35 lbs almost 100 lbs on the bow no plm at all. I love how it jumps up on plane instantly with very little bow rise and It's perfect that way.

But right now I'm going to get a minn kota 40 lbs 5 speed/3 reverse riptide trolling motor and a odessey (sp?) P1200 model battery to get the lightest weight on the bow 50 lbs combined instead of 100 lbs. I weight almost 250 lbs with wally world battery and 55 lbs thrust TM is WAY OVER KILL for my NMZ! I had no plm standing on the bow and fish all day with in 15-20 MPH winds like it's nothing. But I want a lighter battery and TM so it will be more comfortable with my NMZ.

Normally I fish in the flats alot without a battery and a trolling motor and my NMZ still jumps up on plane with a TSG adjustable trim tabs and bob's caviation plate on my 15 merc 2-stroke in skinny water maybe 12'' - 14'' of water, I dont know how skinny I can run but maybe around a foot of water. That's way shallow enough in Florida than in Texas like Lagauna Bay .


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I Have a ss prop, same pitch as the factory one, but the blades are smaller, would that make the motor want to cavitate? and also where could i find a 4 blade, i think i could use some more pitch, the motor turns the RPMs for it i just need to find one


what brand of propeller do u have? does it cavitate when you try it?

the best with 4 blade propeller for 15hp 2-stroke and a NMZ will be 9'' x 8'' pitch 4 blade polished Powertech stainless steel propeller for the NMZ. www.ptprop.com

talk to Ron and he has a NMZ (my old one) with 15hp 2-stroke merc with 4 blade S.S propeller and he will tell you how it goes.

Contact Ron at www.theskiffshop.com


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

wats that cost?


----------

